# SOLD 12’ 8” Sotar Legend Cataraft with custom frame



## arrakis429 (May 14, 2018)

$3800 OBO
For sale is a 2013 SOTAR 12’ 8” Legend cataraft with custom lightweight steel frame. Frame by Ron Mcclay of Idaho, is welded light weight steel, is powder coated, one piece, with collapsing oar towers set for pins and clips.
Boat is in great condition, still technically under ten year warranty, with only minor scuffs and abrasions. Frame is in equally good condition again with only minor scuffs and abrasions. Located in Spokane, WA
$3800 OBO


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

where is this?


----------



## tomt36 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello is your cataraft still available? I am interested! If available please send a private message and I will send you an email. Thanks


----------



## arrakis429 (May 14, 2018)

tomt36 said:


> Hello is your cataraft still available? I am interested! If available please send a private message and I will send you an email. Thanks


Sold, as stated in title.


----------

